
JavaScript Records and Tuples Proposal goes to stage 2 - usethis
https://github.com/tc39/proposal-record-tuple
======
mcraiha
"Records and Tuples aim to be usable and understood with external typesystem
supersets such as TypeScript or Flow." Must be fun to design stuff that
shouldn't break your language nor other languages.

------
rsstack
Immutability and structural equality will make these extremely useful. I'm
concerned how the masses of recent grads and bootcamp grads will interact with
these. One of my favorite JS interview questions is "what is the difference
between var, let, and const?". I don't reject candidates based on it, I just
like hearing the different answers. I only heard the correct answer once out
of all the entry-level developers that I interviewed.

~~~
TheCoelacanth
I'm more concerned with the way that recent grads and bootcamp grads will
interact with everything else.

Reference equality is a huge source of confusion for them. Structural equality
is what they expect.

~~~
rsstack
It's what they expect, and it's what they'll now expect from every object or
object'ish value in JS :)

------
simplify
I was thinking "what's the point?" until I reached the section on equality:

    
    
        #{ a: 1 } === #{ a: 1 }  //=> true
    

This is massively useful.

------
syspec
I'd rather just be able to mark an object as frozen, which we can already do.

JavaScript is adding so much new syntax I feel bad for people starting to
learn the language now.

~~~
jakelazaroff
In terms of syntax this seems pretty lightweight, though. It's the same as
instantiating a normal object or array, except with a hash in front.

~~~
oweiler
It's lightweight, but also looks obscure and will probably be hard to google.

